# Oceanfront camping



## jworthington (Feb 9, 2003)

Looking for info in Ocean Front camping (private or public) along East Coast (North Carolina-Maine)and also along Oregon/California Coast.

Too many campgrounds advertise oceanfront, only to be 10 miles from the ocean!
I want to be right on the beach!

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## rkennedy (Feb 18, 2003)

Oceanfront camping

Travel Park in Myrtle Beach, SC is a great CG, lots of amenities, etc. and lots of sites on the beach. However, you need reservations in summer and it is a bit pricey then ($44 per night last summer for beach site)


----------



## karen1959 (Feb 21, 2003)

Oceanfront camping

Hi there - In California, we go to South Carlsbad State Beach.  It is beautiful and the sites overlook the ocean with stairs leading down to a great area of beach.  You have to call way ahead of time to get oceanfront sites but even the other sites across the way aren't too bad.  You just cross over the 10 feet road to down the steps.  You just don't have the beautiful view looking out your window.


----------



## Adam (Mar 27, 2003)

Oceanfront camping

HI Jworthington, on the oregon coast there are not to many that are "right on the beach" more like right by the beach. Heres a link to the oregon state parks  http://www.oregonstateparks.org/
I have only stayed in Beverly state park(about 100 yards from the beach,can be a little crowded)and Fort Stevens state park(nice park, acouple of minutes from the beach) here's another link to washington,oregon,californa coast camping.http://www.pacific101.com/oregon/campgrounds/campgrounds.htm
 Hope this helps


----------



## hotrod4141 (Mar 28, 2003)

Oceanfront camping

I have one, Sunrise Resorts Pacific Holiday (www.sunriseresorts.com) along the Oregon/Washington border in Long Beach, WA.  Stayed there in early March, nice and quiet then (off season).  Back gate of the park, exits on the sand dunes, from there about 300 yds to the beach through the dunes.


----------



## TheBeasleys (Jun 21, 2003)

Oceanfront camping

jworthington

Did you ever find that great ocean front camping on the eastern seaboard?  We are looking for the same thing from Maryland south.  Any info would be great!


----------



## maureoc11 (Jun 10, 2005)

Oceanfront camping

stayed at scuset beach state park on cape cod massachusetts parking with water and electric sewer dump on the way out not very private but walked a 100 yards to fish in cape cod canal and swim at beach for 20 bucks


----------



## wabbitwady (Jun 10, 2005)

Oceanfront camping

Any suggestions for coastal camping NEAR Myrtle Beach but not IN the town itself.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 10, 2005)

Oceanfront camping

krazy wabbits are everywhere. I see they made it cuyahoga falls, ohio now. I hope they don't start eating turnips or I'm in trouble.....LOL
turnip42


----------

